
Show HN: Can I create a better image format than PNG? probably not - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/compactImage
======
atum47
I've created this project just for fun. I'm working from time to time on a
tile editor [1] and I've been wondering what would be the best way to store
indexed color images (8 bit pixel art) so I wrote this to indulge my
curiosity. I had a lot of fun doing it and decided to show to other people to
see what they think about it.

[1] -
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/tileEditor](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/tileEditor)

